# how to get my dog's microchip removed?



## carrie73

Hi, my first post to the forum...

I wondered whether someone could advise me on finding a vet willing to remove my dog's microchip? We had it put in when we were regularly travelling abroad, and since the dog will not be travelling abroad again, we would like it removed.

Would be grateful for any advice. (I am not trying to start a debate on microchips! Our decision has already been taken!  )

Thanks,

Carrie


----------



## mattyh

It doesn't need removing. It won't do any harm and may help to reunite you and your dog later on. Why remove it and cause the dog suffering etc? If it were causing the dog discomfort, I'm sure your local vet would be able to advise. Have you spoken to them?


----------



## Kat28

Why do you want to remove it . Surely its better been left in so if your dog does happen to escape from you at least you can get it back. I would imagine it will be hard to remove and would cause your dog alot of discomfort . Dont get me wrong im not having a go at you just trying to figure out you would want to remove it. All my cats have micro chips apart from a really old cat and they never leave home.


----------



## JANICE199

hi ya....i would leave it there myself...both my dogs are microchipped.


----------



## Fade to Grey

I'm also confused about why you'd want it removed just because your not taking him abroad again doesn't mean he wont need it ever again. Plus i dont really think its possibly to removed them?


----------



## mattyh

Fade to Grey said:


> I'm also confused about why you'd want it removed just because your not taking him abroad again doesn't mean he wont need it ever again. Plus i dont really think its possibly to removed them?


I guess you can, as it's only an implant under the skin... but it'd mean cutting pup open, which seems a bit pointless, unless there's a good reason for it


----------



## carrie73

I did say I wasn't trying to start a debate. The decision has already been taken. The reason is that I put it in for one reason only, and that reason no longer applies. I've spoken to a couple of vets and they won't remove it. So how do I find one that will? I should add that I have all the paperwork to show that I bought the dog (from a top Border Collie kennel), registered my ownership with the Kennel Club, had her vaccinated, got her passport, etc. I am not a dog-thief!

When I had her vaccinated, I did not agree for it to stay in forever, and therefore I would have thought I could find someone willing to remove it. Or is it against vets' contracts with some party or other (the manufacturers? Bayer?)

Maybe some vet here could tell me?

Also, am I right to think that only a local anaesthetic would be required?

Please - no advice that I should leave it in. Everyone is welcome to their views, but if someone wants to start that debate, please could they start another thread. Thanks!

Best regards,

Carrie

PS she's not a pup; she's 4.


----------



## mattyh

The reason vets won't remove it is it's a pointless procedure and would inflict unnecessary suffering on the animal. Same as a surgeon (excluding a plastic surgeon) wouldn't remove something from a human that was causing no discomfort. There is no good reason to do it.

Please try again to explain the good reason you have for removing the chip.

EDIT: This isn't supposed to be a debating point, it's a fact.


----------



## archiebaby

hi, i dont think anyone is trying to start a debate, but probably just cant understand why you do want it removed? after all it is doing no harm,may help you find your dog if ever lost/stolen and even under local anthestic will still cause some discomfort for your dog? and then the added cost of having it removed? if you didnt put it there yourself you would not even know it was there so really the old saying 'why fix it if it aint broke' springs to mind? sorry not trying to tell you what to do but just cant understand the reason?


----------



## gillieworm

Are you wanting it removed because of health issues or possible health issues in the future? Because research has shown that microchips do not cause things like cancer even though a small minority think it does, this is completely unfounded in cats and dogs.

Having it removed will involve a surgical procedure, and an unessersary one at that which in my opinion only is cruel to do to any animal. Its like saying you don't like they way their ears look so lets shave a bit off 

I would also ask myself why all the vets you are speaking to are refusing to do this procedure. Do your dog a favour and listen to the advice of these professionals!!!!!!


----------



## jackson

If you post of a forum you tend to get people's opinions whether you asked or wanted them or not I'm afraid! 

I am guessing the reason a vet won't remove it is because they believe the risk in removing it is greater than the risk of leaving it where it is, and therefore it goes against their code of conduct to remove it. Removing would mean risk of infection, cause pain to the animal etc. The only way you may find a vet to do it would be to ring round, but it is doubtful they would remove it, I am afraid. 

If you feel there is a problem with the microchip being in, then why have it because it suited your purpose at the time? (eg. travelling abroad so felt it was needed?) But now you feel it is such a problem/danger that you would like it removed? 

I appreciate the recent scare mongering re microchips has some owners worried, and I am the last person to do anything that isn't neede dmedically to my dogs (no routine vaccs, no feedign commercial processed foods etc) but mine are all microchipped, despite the fact I am as sure as I ever could be that they will never be needed. To me, the risk from a microchip is smaller than the risk of my beloved pet getting lost and never returned to me.


----------



## Debbie

I dont know any vet that will remove it unless its causing an obstruction or there is a health reason to do so.


----------



## gillieworm

I know you didn't want a debate and I am not debating this. My opinion is to not have it removed.

The only time a vet would remove a microchip was if it had failed and of course as it is a legal requirement if taking your pet abroad and this is what you were doing they would remove it to send back to the manufacturers but would indeed replace with a new one.

I work in animal welfare and I see a lot of things that would turn you into a quivering wreck, so inflicting unwarrented pain to an animal in my opinion is no better than some of the terrible things humans do to our beloved animal friends everyday


----------



## Guest

very strange ideai must confess until you stated proof of ownership i assumed he was stolencant see any valid reason for removing chip,what happens if he gets stolen/lost you cant prove ownership!


----------



## jeanie

I think you will be very lucky if you find a vet to remove it , as they move and he would have a job on his hands never mind the poor dog, all my animals are chipped i cant see a problem, but you must have a good reason to want it removed so bad and put the dog through unnessary pain, Just my thoughts not a debate , sounds very unusual though.


----------



## carrie73

I've never taken the line _'if it ain't broke, don't fix it'_. I understand some people do, but to discuss the relative merits or demerits would raise questions of overall attitudes to life that surely don't need to be aired here??  I simply don't like my pet being internally tagged like an object, but consented to it so we could take her in and out of the country, which we will no longer be doing, so let's go back to the state of things before she got tagged... I don't want to sound miffed but I don't need advice on how if she gets lost I'd be thankful she was tagged, and so on. I am also a bit surprised that my approach seems weird to some people. After all, not everyone rushed to get their dogs tagged as soon as tags became available...

(By the way, I also like windable car windows, because they can be opened and closed when the engine is off. I prefer them to electrically operated windows, despite the latter being more widespread and sold as an 'improvement'! Other people's mileage may vary, which is fine by me!  )

Jeanie - it wouldn't put the dog through any pain. Presumably an anaesthetic would be used - unlike when it was put in.

Anyway, thanks!

Carrie


----------



## mattyh

So... you're prepared to risk putting your pet under an anesthetic to remove something that isn't doing any harm, and MAY help in the future?


----------



## jeanie

Hi, i have to agree with you about the car windows we to have wind down ones so the dogs can get more air when needed, but i meant your dog would have to be cut which means stiches i would think, and not nice for her at all, but everybody to their own , my dogs never muffed when the chips were put in or my cats, i also think you will have a prob finding a vet who would do it, this is just my own thoughts , you must do what you think is right for your dog,


----------



## griffpan

I think a vet would look into all aspects of removal and would think removal wasn't worth the risk of using anesthetic. I'm presuming also that you would be happy to leave it in if you were still travelling abroad so can't see the point of an unnessecery op really imo


----------



## Guest

Like everyone's said, they highly doubt any vet would remove your dogs microchip without good reason.

So all you can do really is get a list of all your local vets (or however far you're willing to travel) and give them a call and ask to find out. If it was me, that's what I would do... (I wouldn't bother getting it removed anyway, but let's not go there).


----------



## Guest

Another point to remember is Microchipping will be law by 2010,so not much point in having it removed to have to have it put back in again.
Maybe this is another reason the vets are not willing to remove it.


----------



## gillieworm

sallyanne said:


> Another point to remember is Microchipping will be law by 2010,so not much point in having it removed to have to have it put back in again.
> Maybe this is another reason the vets are not willing to remove it.


Will it?? I think thats great news personally. Working in animal welfare you would be surprised at the amount of stray dogs and cats we get that have no microchip  Mind you the sort of people that originally owned the strays probably shouldn't own animals so doing what is right like microchipping wouldn't have appeared high on their agenda.

I wonder how they police it?


----------



## JANICE199

sallyanne said:


> Another point to remember is Microchipping will be law by 2010,so not much point in having it removed to have to have it put back in again.
> Maybe this is another reason the vets are not willing to remove it.


is that just for dogs sallyanne or cats as well?


----------



## sgt1236

To Carrie73,
I have a 3 year old Golden Retriever who I adopted from some friends that were moving and could no longer keep him. He is my second golden although I did not have him from puppyhood onward, when i first got him he was already 2 1/2 and unfortunately microchipped.  So I too am looking to have the chip removed. My first golden was my angel, she lived to be 13 & 3 months, cancer took her in the end. She had a tattoo in her ear, however I am an extremely conscientous owner and never once through her life did I lose her in some way. So the tattoo other than for purposes of registration was pointless to me. 
Anyways I am pasting a link into this thread and everyone here should read either the short 5 page synopsis or the full 52 page version. I read both,time well spent. Please also note the comment made by Dr. Robert Benezra,Director Cancer Biology Genetics Program Memorial Sloan-Kettering Cancer Center.
Sloan-Kettering Center is in the U.S. I suppose they could be compared to the Mayo Clinic in stature although I'm not sure. I live in Canada.
Next time I go in to the Vet will be for annual vaccination boosters and will be taking the 52 page version with me for the vet and the suggestion he take it home to read. I'm expecting a bill of around $800.00 minimum as the anasthesia etc will be 400.00 alone. However I'd rather pay this in hope that
I may possibly prevent a sarcoma or similar tumour in his middle age.
Read the article in it's entirety and you'll understand the middle age part. Good Luck to you.
VeriChip Cancer Page
Edited for spelling correction. Oops!


----------



## rach1980

Have it removed? Why? Surely the chip still has a point, if your dog gets stolen or lost it can be united with you


----------



## Guest

sgt1236 said:


> To Carrie73,
> I have a 3 year old Golden Retriever who I adopted from some friends that were moving and could no longer keep him. He is my second golden although I did not have him from puppyhood onward, when i first got him he was already 2 1/2 and unfortunately microchipped.  So I too am looking to have the chip removed. My first golden was my angel, she lived to be 13 & 3 months, cancer took her in the end. She had a tattoo in her ear, however I am an extremely conscientous owner and never once through her life did I lose her in some way. So the tattoo other than for purposes of registration was pointless to me.
> Anyways I am pasting a link into this thread and everyone here should read either the short 5 page synopsis or the full 52 page version. I read both,time well spent. Please also note the comment made by Dr. Robert Benezra,Director Cancer Biology Genetics Program Memorial Sloan-Kettering Cancer Center.
> Sloan-Kettering Center is in the U.S. I suppose they could be compared to the Mayo Clinic in stature although I'm not sure. I live in Canada.
> Next time I go in to the Vet will be for annual vaccination boosters and will be taking the 52 page version with me for the vet and the suggestion he take it home to read. I'm expecting a bill of around $800.00 minimum as the anasthesia etc will be 400.00 alone. However I'd rather pay this in hope that
> I may possibly prevent a sarcoma or similar tumour in his middle age.
> Read the article in it's entirety and you'll understand the middle age part. Good Luck to you.
> VeriChip Cancer Page
> Edited for spelling correction. Oops!


Just put in a change of ownership, it doesn't need removing and unless it causes a health problem which is very unlikely then i would never consider taking all mine out


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

* leave it in  i think the only way to remove is for the vets to cut it out, *


----------



## Fade to Grey

personally i think it's stupid to remove something that could in the future reunite dog and owner.


----------



## foxylady

Was this a wind up thread??? carrie73 posted this on 23/7/08 and has only made 3 posts (to her own thread) and she not been on since 

But i would agree, whats the point in taking it out it is there to reunite you with your dog if it gets lost.


----------



## Nina

What a bazaar post  Why on earth would you want to remove a microchip? They are there to protect your dog/cat if they are lost stolen etc.

What is your thinking behind this


----------



## tashi

I think the only way to remove the chip is an anaesthetic and scalpel cut to remove the chip and then a few stitches after - not something I would even consider.


----------



## Afinmore

The only reason I can think of to want a chip removed are 1) because the dog is stolen, or 2) in order to abandon said dog and not have it traced.

Microchips are not designed to be removed.


----------



## sskmick

Personally I would leave it in situ unless it is causing your dog a problem and in that situation no doubt your vet would advise you.

I chose to have my dog micro-chipped as a lot of people do now, it gives peace of mind should he get lost.

Sue


----------



## Guest

Carrie
Hi,
I am not sure why I am replying to this thread, but I think removing the chip would be quite complicated, However, I don't think there is anything stopping you from altering the information that is stored, have you considered this?
regards
Sue


----------



## Jen26

Carrie,
Do you think you are being abit selfish? 
You put the chip there for your own needs, now your circumstances have changed you want a vet to cut open your dog and cause it pain just because it suits you.
IMHO you should never had the dog in the first place,


----------



## gillieworm

foxylady said:


> Was this a wind up thread??? carrie73 posted this on 23/7/08 and has only made 3 posts (to her own thread) and she not been on since


I was thinking exactly the same



Afinmore said:


> The only reason I can think of to want a chip removed are 1) because the dog is stolen, or 2) in order to abandon said dog and not have it traced.
> 
> Microchips are not designed to be removed.


Totally agree



jens4cats said:


> Carrie,
> Do you think you are being abit selfish?
> You put the chip there for your own needs, now your circumstances have changed you want a vet to cut open your dog and cause it pain just because it suits you.
> IMHO you should never had the dog in the first place,


Couldn't have put it better myself


----------



## Natik

The only reason i could think of removing a microchip is not of a positive nature...and this would be not to be recognized as the dogs owner 

My maya got her microchip done today  (she was a brave little girl  )


----------



## Guest

Afinmore said:


> The only reason I can think of to want a chip removed are 1) because the dog is stolen, or 2) in order to abandon said dog and not have it traced.
> 
> Microchips are not designed to be removed.





jens4cats said:


> Do you think you are being abit selfish?
> You put the chip there for your own needs, now your circumstances have changed you want a vet to cut open your dog and cause it pain just because it suits you.


Agreed, I can't see ANY valid reason to EVER remove a microchip. Seems very dodgy to me!


----------



## mattyh

There is one possible (but highly unlikely) good reason to have a chip removed, and that would be an allergic reaction. However, I've never seen an animal have a reaction to a chip, so it's not bloody likely 

There are NO other (good) reasons for removal IMO


----------



## gillieworm

mattyh said:


> There is one possible (but highly unlikely) good reason to have a chip removed, and that would be an allergic reaction. However, I've never seen an animal have a reaction to a chip, so it's not bloody likely
> 
> There are NO other (good) reasons for removal IMO


I have read somehwhere that a vet would only consider removing a chip if it had failed. The dog would need to be x-rayed to locate chip, given anesthetic, have its flesh cut to remove the chip, given stiches to close the wound and the failed chip would be sent back to the manufacturer for testing. A new chip would then be inserted.

All I can say reading the above...... if you only have selfish human reasons, your a cruel [email protected]****d to put your beloved pet through that uneccersary pain!!


----------



## harmeetjohal

im guessing the dog aint yours? what breed is it? and where did you get it from?


----------



## canuckjill

My shelties are microchipped even the non ckc one. I've never lost the dogs but if they were ever stolen I could easily prove they were mine and no one elses. The collie is tattooed but will be getting a chip as most not all animal shelters have chip readers and all vets around here check to make sure on suspuect dogs. It's easy for a tattoo to be unreadable but a chip all the info is there way easier for you to be reunited and prove ownership...Jill


----------



## momentofmadness

carrie73 said:


> I've never taken the line _'if it ain't broke, don't fix it'_. I understand some people do, but to discuss the relative merits or demerits would raise questions of overall attitudes to life that surely don't need to be aired here??  I simply don't like my pet being internally tagged like an object, but consented to it so we could take her in and out of the country, which we will no longer be doing, so let's go back to the state of things before she got tagged... I don't want to sound miffed but I don't need advice on how if she gets lost I'd be thankful she was tagged, and so on. I am also a bit surprised that my approach seems weird to some people. After all, not everyone rushed to get their dogs tagged as soon as tags became available...
> 
> (By the way, I also like windable car windows, because they can be opened and closed when the engine is off. I prefer them to electrically operated windows, despite the latter being more widespread and sold as an 'improvement'! Other people's mileage may vary, which is fine by me!  )
> 
> Jeanie - it wouldn't put the dog through any pain. Presumably an anaesthetic would be used - unlike when it was put in.
> 
> Anyway, thanks!
> 
> Carrie


Blo0oming Heck!! I am glad you hadn't got the dogs ear tattooed.. Hate to think what might be on the agenda!


----------



## andrea 35

The cost implications would be quite high i would imagine even if you found a vet willing to carry out the procedure , and if you did find a vet i would be worried about the morality of carying out an unecasary op on a healthy dog . Firstly there would be a consultation fee then anaesthetic fee, then an x ray to locate it , then the operation fee , and costs for any other meds needed as a follow up for infection controll , then another fee for removal of stitches , i would imagine this cost would run into hundreds of pounds as it isnt a medical reason insurers would not cover this type of op as it would be voluntary such as speying or neutering . Also there are risks associated with anesthetic and recovery as with any proceedure that requires sedation , a full anesthetic would be needed due to the need for x rays and the simple need for the dog to be perfectly still .
In my opinion ( and i know you didnt ask for it but your gonna get it anyway ) i would leave well alone its not doing any harm the chances of it doing so are millions to one , and the benefits simply out weigh any mumbo jumbo about not wanting it tagged on the inside , this of course is your dog to do with as you see fit , but as we are gifted with the pleasure of caring for our four legged friends its our duty to thenm to make the right choices for them also , and i think removing a micro chip is rediculous due to your belife that it no longer serves a purpose . sorry to sound opinionated but if it touches a nerve it was meant to .


----------



## Sitmus

I know you want to get it removed, but please reconsider.

Nothing bad can happen from keeping it. You don't have to pay for it. It'll help you a lot if your dog so happens to run away.


----------



## Sitmus

harmeetjohal said:


> im guessing the dog aint yours? what breed is it? and where did you get it from?


It is his dog.



Carrie73 said:


> I have all the paperwork to show that I bought the dog (from a top Border Collie kennel), registered my ownership with the Kennel Club, had her vaccinated, got her passport, etc. I am not a dog-thief!


----------



## PrincessPoppet

hi there, 

i am a vet nurse and can quite honestly say I have never heard anything so bizzare, a few very quick little points I would like to make, 

anaesthesia, withing 24-48 hours and effect will have worn off, are you telling me a wound won't hurt even a little bit after this? basically a pet is unable to feel pain, but also be unaware of sensation, two very different things though they sound the same. We can not ask an animal, therefore, no guarantees.

Cancers, I can't say I or my colleagues have ever heard of microchips causing them, sometimes vaccination sites in cats can, but this is ridiculously rare. Also if there was any risk removing it would only increase skin trauma, thus allowing for several risks to occur, 

infection, 
physical trauma
and loss of original skin structure, to name but a few, all of which can cause tumours. If a chip was to cause any such thing removing it would not remove the problem.

also migration, especially in dogs chips migrate, the bigger the dog the more the migration, my cocker has her chip in her leg, it was given in her scruff, it was there within 6 months of her being chipped, but even though it should be in the skin finding it would be incredibly difficult. There is little doubt even a chip that hasn't moved would require a lengthy anaesthetic, muscles and even bones may become involved.

How many of you owners can feel thier pets micro chip? can't feel it it's deep in the skin then, where they are designed to sit.

Theft is the only reason I can see to remove such a device, but to be honest you may as well just go out and buy a pedigree, you are talking at least a grand, cos lets face it, vets will charge what they like for a procedure that is so dubious and carries such risk, infant thier professional conduct may even come into question.

rant over!

for now!!


----------



## Nina

carrie73 said:


> Hi, my first post to the forum...
> 
> I wondered whether someone could advise me on finding a vet willing to remove my dog's microchip? We had it put in when we were regularly travelling abroad, and since the dog will not be travelling abroad again, we would like it removed.
> 
> Would be grateful for any advice. (I am not trying to start a debate on microchips! Our decision has already been taken!  )
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Carrie


I cannot understand why anyone would want to remove a microchip  They are there for the safety of your dog. Unless your dog is changing ownership that is and even then you can just amend the information and address!


----------



## leoti

Can't belive you would want the chip removed and as anaesthesia is risky anyway in BC why put your dog at risk i know someone who have lost their Border collie recently under anaesthesia and he was only 4 and was only in to have a cut pad stiched


----------



## Guest

erm why has this thread revived?


----------



## carrie73

PrincessPoppet said:


> hi there,
> 
> i am a vet nurse and can quite honestly say I have never heard anything so bizzare, a few very quick little points I would like to make,
> 
> anaesthesia, withing 24-48 hours and effect will have worn off, are you telling me a wound won't hurt even a little bit after this? basically a pet is unable to feel pain, but also be unaware of sensation, two very different things though they sound the same. We can not ask an animal, therefore, no guarantees.
> 
> Cancers, I can't say I or my colleagues have ever heard of microchips causing them, sometimes vaccination sites in cats can, but this is ridiculously rare. Also if there was any risk removing it would only increase skin trauma, thus allowing for several risks to occur,
> 
> infection,
> physical trauma
> and loss of original skin structure, to name but a few, all of which can cause tumours. If a chip was to cause any such thing removing it would not remove the problem.
> 
> also migration, especially in dogs chips migrate, the bigger the dog the more the migration, my cocker has her chip in her leg, it was given in her scruff, it was there within 6 months of her being chipped, but even though it should be in the skin finding it would be incredibly difficult. There is little doubt even a chip that hasn't moved would require a lengthy anaesthetic, muscles and even bones may become involved.
> 
> How many of you owners can feel thier pets micro chip? can't feel it it's deep in the skin then, where they are designed to sit.
> 
> Theft is the only reason I can see to remove such a device, but to be honest you may as well just go out and buy a pedigree, you are talking at least a grand, cos lets face it, vets will charge what they like for a procedure that is so dubious and carries such risk, infant thier professional conduct may even come into question.
> 
> rant over!
> 
> for now!!


Hi.

I did say I wasn't trying to start a debate, so I feel you should have started a new thread. Still less was I trying to provoke a rant. But...chips are fairly easy to find using...the detectors they are designed to be used with. Many a time in English Channel ports on the French side I've had to move the detector about for several minutes until I've found the chip, which hadn't registered when the detector was a centimetre away in this direction or that. The only conclusion is that they can be found using the detectors with a lot of accuracy. To call the procedure "dubious" is not something I will respond to. When I had a vet put it in, he led to me believe I had to sign something to "help find my dog if she got lost", which turned out to be a document permitting my personal information to be given to the pharmaceutical multinational called Bayer.

Obviously the vet wasn't helping Bayer for free, any more than dentists who display the name "Sensodyne" all over their front desks do so for free. He didn't even offer me a copy of what he was asking me to sign.

Many a time I've met people in veterinary waiting-rooms who have been sold lines such as that their dog needs a special drug to help them not to be so nervous on bonfire night. Yeah right. That's the sort of thing I might call "bizarre". Except it isn't really bizarre because the motivation for the behaviour of the tradesman who uses such persuasion techniques (or gets his underpaid underlings to do so) is patently obvious. Like all other professionals, _vets try it on all the time_.

For example, I guess most people who read this post will be aware of the con-trick about annual "booster" vaccinations, which are solely negative in their effect. It is surely obvious that removal of an easly locatable chip the size of a grain of rice will not cause great risk to my dog, nor require anything other than a short-lasting local anaesthetic - much less anaesthetic than a dog would get for, say, a tooth extraction! As for pain, she certainly experienced it when it got put in.

If the only reason you can think of for an owner to want a chip removed is theft (!), I can only suggest you get out some more and meet some more people!! (The reason I had it put in, by the way, wasn't because I had fallen for how "helpful" and "protective" it would be, but because I was emigrating and expected to return regularly to the UK. But things did not go as planned, and I am now back in the UK and expect never to leave it again with my dog). But for your information I have the receipt from when I bought her as a puppy, I have her KC registration docs in my name, I can prove my identity, I have records of when I had her chip put in, the chip itself is of course identifiable as the same one I had put in, and so on. People with different attitudes from yours are not necessarily criminals!!

The standards and practices and in some countries actual laws about microchipping are about money first and foremost. One also shudders at the thought of how a little bit of propaganda spend would get many "office-holders" of various types promoting even the mass microchipping of human beings as if it was all for our own good.

Fantasy? Well before anyone reaches that conclusion, they should consider that the European Healthcare Director of Oracle, the world's largest maker of business software, is on record as saying he wants to make microchip implants "available to everyone" in the UK. Here's a link to the article in The Times, in case anyone is sceptical.

Regards, Carrie

PS A company called Hills tends to be the one that tells vets how to run their surgeries in the UK. To practically all intents and purposes, they own BSAVA. Interestingly, it's the above-mentioned Bayer who do the same for GPs' surgeries.

PPS I have absolutely nothing against veterinary nurses, and believe you do a very worthwhile job, and most I've met have been competent and with a genuine care for animals, but I did encounter one once who insisted that dogs need meat in their diets. When I asked her why on earth she believed such a thing, she said that's what she'd been taught. I fully believed her. But what I didn't go for was the naive way she repeated such nonsense without having ever questioned it. Whereas 10 minutes reading up about it would supply any literate person with the required information. I didn't have the time to mention essential and non-essential amino acids, nor the meaning of the term "omnivore"! I've also heard the same ignorant assertion declared with apparent knowledgeableness by petshop managers. Especially if they don't sell Wafcol Vegetarian Complete dog food!  Put someone behind a desk or counter and they often get in to "playing a role", thinking up reasons to justify "the way things are". Everyone knows sensation and pain are not the same thing - it's not elite knowledge only understood by nurses "and their colleagues". Nobody confuses them.

PPPS Harmeetjohal, I said in the title of this thread that she is "my dog". When you say you are "guessing" she "ain't" mine, you're calling me a liar. I do object to being abused when all I've done is ask a question in a courteous way, with no insult or offence intended to anyone, whether they would ever wish to get a dog's microchip removed or not. Please could you apologise and then we can forget what you said.


----------



## MarKalAm

Forgive me, I've not read this thread fully, so I may be wrong. But, you want to have the microchip removed (For no GOOD reason) and to the people that say it would cause your dog unnecessary pain/trauma, you say ...So? Vets are rubbish anyway.
Or have I got that wrong??


----------



## Happy Paws2

I can't understand why anyone in their right mind would want to have a microchip removed.

We had our dog chipped before the pet passports was brought in, as we could not stand the thought of losing our dog.


----------



## bossman

Also as aform of id why would you not want to be able to locate your dog if it was lost or stolen a collar with id tag isrequired by law but can not be removed the whole idea of a chip or tattoo is the dog is marked for life!
Remember there is also talk of bringing in microchipping by law so then what re chip?? i asked my vet if he would remove a chip just to see what he said -hisreply was has it moved and is over the heart or in a toe or some place ? i said no i didnt think so and when i explained about you no longer wanted to go abroad he just raised his eye brows and looked over the top of his glasses!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So no my vet wouldn't remove a perfectly ok placed chip-we have one dog with 2 chips in it and we have left them both well alone.


----------



## Dundee

Carrie, I do understand your concerns about having a chip in place, you are not alone in feeling that way, however, it is increasingly likely that permanent id is going to be required, so those who have had doubts are coming round (or having to come round) to accepting them.

That aside, while it may be easy to locate a chip, it's removal is not easy. The trauma caused to the soft tissues will not be without permanent effect. Scar tissue has a lasting effect and depending on where the chip is located could cause problems, not to mention the possibility and effects of infection.

It would appear that your desire to rid your dog of this chip, which I do understand, is overiding your consideration of the risks and effects of removing it and I would urge you to reconsider as the effects and risks of removal are IMO far greater than leaving it in place. I think you will find this is exactly the reason why the vets will not carry out this procedure and has nothing to do with any other agenda you think they may have.

And your views and rant against vetinerary procedures, while I share some sympathy with your views on a number of issues, is blinding you to the risks that you will put your dog through in order to remove something that is not, nor is it likely to ever give him any problems.


----------



## haeveymolly

carrie73 said:


> I did say I wasn't trying to start a debate. The decision has already been taken. The reason is that I put it in for one reason only, and that reason no longer applies. I've spoken to a couple of vets and they won't remove it. So how do I find one that will? I should add that I have all the paperwork to show that I bought the dog (from a top Border Collie kennel), registered my ownership with the Kennel Club, had her vaccinated, got her passport, etc. I am not a dog-thief!
> 
> When I had her vaccinated, I did not agree for it to stay in forever, and therefore I would have thought I could find someone willing to remove it. Or is it against vets' contracts with some party or other (the manufacturers? Bayer?)
> 
> Maybe some vet here could tell me?
> 
> Also, am I right to think that only a local anaesthetic would be required?
> 
> Please - no advice that I should leave it in. Everyone is welcome to their views, but if someone wants to start that debate, please could they start another thread. Thanks!
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Carrie
> 
> PS she's not a pup; she's 4.


No ones starting a debate, or wanting to offend you but you cant blame people for wondering why anyone would think its only nessesary to protect a dog when you take it abroad. People dont come on here with the intent to upset anyone


----------



## turkeylad

mattyh said:


> The reason vets won't remove it is it's a pointless procedure and would inflict unnecessary suffering on the animal. Same as a surgeon (excluding a plastic surgeon) wouldn't remove something from a human that was causing no discomfort. There is no good reason to do it.
> 
> Please try again to explain the good reason you have for removing the chip.
> 
> EDIT: This isn't supposed to be a debating point, it's a fact.


Absolutely!!!


----------



## rebenda

carrie73 said:


> I've never taken the line _'if it ain't broke, don't fix it'_. I understand some people do, but to discuss the relative merits or demerits would raise questions of overall attitudes to life that surely don't need to be aired here??  I simply don't like my pet being internally tagged like an object, but consented to it so we could take her in and out of the country, which we will no longer be doing, so let's go back to the state of things before she got tagged... I don't want to sound miffed but I don't need advice on how if she gets lost I'd be thankful she was tagged, and so on. I am also a bit surprised that my approach seems weird to some people. After all, not everyone rushed to get their dogs tagged as soon as tags became available...
> 
> (By the way, I also like windable car windows, because they can be opened and closed when the engine is off. I prefer them to electrically operated windows, despite the latter being more widespread and sold as an 'improvement'! Other people's mileage may vary, which is fine by me!  )
> 
> Jeanie - it wouldn't put the dog through any pain. Presumably an anaesthetic would be used - unlike when it was put in.
> 
> Anyway, thanks!
> 
> Carrie


iv not read the rest of the posts since this but are you stupid! yes an anesthetic will be used but your dog will be CUT OPEN to search for the tiny microchip! even after the pain relief has worn off which is used in the anasthetic the dog is likley to still feel some discomfort, have a possible risk of infection. never mind the risk of the anasthetic what would you think to urself if you dog had a 'turn' under the anasthetic?? there is a risk with every anasthetic. i highly doubt a decent vet would do this procedure nowing the risks andthe pointlessness of it but anyway good luck to ur poor pet


----------



## Mandy Lou

This has to be a wind up thread surely,
unless they are planning on dumping this poor dog and then it will never be traced back to her...
mmmmmmmmmmm seems very strange never heard anything so strange in my whole life..i thought a microchip was a great idea at least if your dog gets lost or stolen it can be traced,very very odd
Mandy


----------



## Blitz

Happy Paws said:


> I can't understand why anyone in their right mind would want to have a microchip removed.
> 
> .


judging by her/his last post I would say you have a valid point there.


----------



## Little-moomin

Why would you want to remove it.

Microchips are so useful, even if you dont travel, your dog could get lost of something could happen, and a microchip could be what gets you your dog back.

And even if nothing happens, what is the benefit to the animal or yourself of having it removed. It is not causing any problems, you dont even notice it. why would you want to put your dog through an operation and stuff for no valid reason.

Seems pointless


----------



## Kathryn1

Honestly this is such a troll!!!! And full of it!! 

My cat is microchiped and her previous owner has just changed her details with mine and that is all that needs to be done!!!! 

Talk about animal cruelty!!!


----------



## thumbs

dear god in heaven!! carrie, what are you thinking about doing???? are you derranged? slightly unbalanced? smoking something your not meant to? you had the chip put in whilst you were traveling between countries yes? and now that you are not you want it removed? why? do you think that pets get stolen only abroad and that it doesn't happen here? where are your senses? left abroad i think, with the animal snatchers that the UK don't have:confused5: silly, silly woman. the chip is in there for a reason and should be left alone! it may have hurt at the time it was put in, but so do booster injections, yet you have those done i presume?

to come into a forums, ask a question like that and not expect people who love their animals not to react is a bit silly, don't you think? then to speak to them in that tone of voice (which i found rather insulting and rather childish) is terrible. you are not holier than us, you are not bigger than us and you certainly don't seem to be cleverer than us! in fact my cat has more intelligence than you. 

to be perfectly honest i found you a rather rude individual and judging by what you want your dog to go through just because you want it, i think you are unfit to own an animal. an animal that has the right to be left in peace and not subjected to pain because of a whim. it may not hurt to have it taken out, but it will hurt when the anesthetic wears off! don't be so dumb!

you selfish individual!











sorry normal people, but these types of idiots really get my goat! would slap them with a wet slipper if i ever met them.


----------



## Daisydays

thumbs said:


> dear god in heaven!! carrie, what are you thinking about doing???? are you derranged? slightly unbalanced? smoking something your not meant to? you had the chip put in whilst you were traveling between countries yes? and now that you are not you want it removed? why? do you think that pets get stolen only abroad and that it doesn't happen here? where are your senses? left abroad i think, with the animal snatchers that the UK don't have:confused5: silly, silly woman. the chip is in there for a reason and should be left alone! it may have hurt at the time it was put in, but so do booster injections, yet you have those done i presume?
> 
> to come into a forums, ask a question like that and not expect people who love their animals not to react is a bit silly, don't you think? then to speak to them in that tone of voice (which i found rather insulting and rather childish) is terrible. you are not holier than us, you are not bigger than us and you certainly don't seem to be cleverer than us! in fact my cat has more intelligence than you.
> 
> to be perfectly honest i found you a rather rude individual and judging by what you want your dog to go through just because you want it, i think you are unfit to own an animal. an animal that has the right to be left in peace and not subjected to pain because of a whim. it may not hurt to have it taken out, but it will hurt when the anesthetic wears off! don't be so dumb!
> 
> you selfish individual!
> 
> sorry normal people, but these types of idiots really get my goat! would slap them with a wet slipper if i ever met them.


VERY VERY WELL SAID..........(respect to Thumbs)


----------



## Kuroku

I would also be inclined to think that the OP is a troll.

My Mum's dog, Badger, had her chip removed because it had migrated down her leg. Although a new chip was implanted afterwards.

I see no other reason why a microchip should be removed. The OP sounds rather suspicious if not a troll.


----------



## piggybaker

Without getting slammed, she did only ask if it could be done as she wanted to!!

Maybe just maybe she is just got herself into one of those tunnel vision states and what ever anyone says or offers advice to she is not going to listen as she has decided that the chip is not going to be worth what it is used for???


A bit like buying a new pair of jeans instead of washing the old one, just because you don't know how to use the washing machine:laugh:,, somepeople just can't see the wood for the trees.

Err did I ramble :yikes:


----------



## gillieworm

Wow, why has a thread that died of death nearly 9 months ago been ressurected and causing another stir


----------



## carrie73

MarKalAm said:


> Forgive me, I've not read this thread fully, so I may be wrong. But, you want to have the microchip removed (For no GOOD reason) and to the people that say it would cause your dog unnecessary pain/trauma, you say ...So? Vets are rubbish anyway.
> Or have I got that wrong??


Why should I "forgive" you for your atrocious manners in rudely telling me I have no good reason for what I wish to do, despite the fact that you were too lazy even to read the thread properly?

You ask "_or have I got that wrong?_" You might be able to answer that question yourself if you read the thread properly and then think about it. There was quite a lot of information in my last post which may be new to you, e.g. regarding Bayer and Hills.

Anyway, the only assistance I've received in this matter has been in private messages from several kind people whose outlook is similar to my own. (Many thanks to all who have helped!) Unfortunately, those willing to post publicly rather than privately seem to share your own contempt and lack of understanding. That's the way the cookie crumbles, I guess, so I won't be posting to this thread after today.

Carrie


----------



## carrie73

thumbs said:


> these types of idiots really get my goat! would slap them with a wet slipper if i ever met them.


So I represent a "type" for you now, then? 
Carrie


----------



## carrie73

Blitz said:


> Happy Paws said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't understand why anyone in their right mind would want to have a microchip removed.
> 
> We had our dog chipped before the pet passports was brought in, as we could not stand the thought of losing our dog.
> 
> 
> 
> judging by her/his last post I would say you have a valid point there.
Click to expand...

God, your linguistic skills are sophisticated! Your post amounts to "_you're mad, ner ner nee ner ner!_". Wow! I bet you do well in the office...

'Course, if you cared to respond substantively to the information regarding Bayer and Hills, you might even win some respect.

Carrie


----------



## james1

This isnt a debate as to the pro's and con's of microchipping its a coverstaion regarding your actions towards your dog.
Taking the chip out will still leave your details on the Bayer register
Taking the chip out because you couldnt immediately find it at a port given the benifits of keeping it in isnt really cause to have it out
Taking the chip out will leave you dog stranded should the worst happen and it get knocked down/stolen
The chip isnt there to promote any kind of hard sell from your vets. It has the sole and valuable use of tying you to it.

Consider you actions on this and please take on board what people and your vets are saying - its a pointless exercise as it is not causing any distress to your dog only your idea of what it is used for :thumbup:


----------



## Guest

What a mess of a thread!!
Abusing the other side (that applies to both sides of the argument here) cannot possibly help!

I think the basic idea is; if you want your dog's microchip removed despite the reservations of many its really up to you to decide what you do with your dog...

The one really good point made here was regarding the fact that microchips are to be made mandatory in a years time.. if this is so then that at least should press you to reconsider your decision really.

Your point about the vets is quite good, it is true that vets cannot always be trusted (I found vets, in the UK particularly - no offense meant - quite disappointing but maybe ive been unlucky...so far ive been faced the various mottos "neuter!" "vaccinate!" without any room for thought or discussion) but you should not take it too far either... And i think the vet nurse has a point when she says that whatever trauma caused/risked by the microchips will only be heightened/worsened by removing it...but then im no expert!

The last thing Ive gotten from this thread is that it will be very difficult for u to find a willing vet and noone here can help you with that really so dont know what u expected if not a debate..u just have to ring up every vet u know and try your luck...

good luck

xx


----------

